

"Caffeine" - Google's new faster search engine - viggity
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/6009176/Google-reveals-caffeine-a-new-faster-search-engine.html

======
tlrobinson
Compare new and old Google Search side-by-side:
<http://tlrobinson.net/misc/googlecompare.html>

~~~
woodsier
Caffeine is twice as slow...

------
jpwagner
Why is the sentence about Wolfram Alpha in this article?

~~~
kevbin
Ask it! :)

~~~
dave_au
If any one of you get paid for journalistic writing and at any time need a
pseudonym for your byline, I beg of you, use Wolfram Alpha.

------
caffeine
Does this mean I have to change my username?

------
keltex
My testing: Similar results. Similar speed.

------
onreact-com
I still see the same spam I reported weeks ago in the index. The new index
even shows it at #1!

------
amichail
Why is this newsworthy?

Users don't care about changes in implementation that have little effect on
rankings and probably very few people would notice the speed difference.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Users don't, but I'll bet a lot of hackers do. Apparently it has had an effect
on rankings - what you consider to be "little effect" can be huge deal to
someone whose business relies heavily on referrals from Google. And the speed
difference that I've experienced is actually quite noticeable.

edit: To give some concrete data, I took the queries I've done on Google today
and compared the first page of results. Roughly 40% of the results were ranked
differently than they were before. News results were more recent with
Caffeine. Previous requests took perhaps, 1/2 a second to display - it's
relatively instantaneous now.

~~~
robryan
Hackers like me would be interested in what they have done even if it made no
significant difference to the end results.

I think there main go here is trying to position them self against all the new
real time search offerings.

~~~
amichail
What have you learned about what they have done that is interesting?

~~~
robryan
Well nothing but I mean it would be interesting, should they happen to go into
a technical explanation.

